
Show HN: Painland – Helping entrepreneurs to have problems worth solving - matteomosca
https://www.pain.land/
======
matteomosca
Hi there, I've recently launched Painland, a community and marketplace where
lean entrepreneurs find problems, firsthand insights, and inspiration to start
or improve their business.

Would it be helpful for you? If yes, why? Any suggestions is really
appreciated.

PS For those who are interested: \- Users 635 \- Published Problems 76 \-
Comments 88 \- Metoos 518

Best, M

